# How do you take youe eggs?



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

It's a gloomy, rainy Friday here...a perfect day to stay in bed a little longer with the newspaper (and hopefully someone you love), have another cup of coffee and eat my signature basil scrambled eggs (fresh basil only, please). 

From scrambled to fried to poached, I'm curious how you like your eggs. Odd question, I know. But, hey, it's Friday!


----------



## jbmcb (Sep 7, 2005)

Ideally, poached until they are just slightly runny, on a chopped-up English muffin or white toast, with well done American bacon. 

I'm also fond of omelette's, though. My favorite is an Irish omelet, consisting of corned beef, swiss cheese, potatoes and onions, with a bit of brown mustard on top.


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

Scambled, close to 100% of the time, although sometimes an omelet. I don't even eat eggs once a month, though.


----------



## agnash (Jul 24, 2006)

*I voted fried,*

but that is not 100% accurate. I like two eggs, suny side up, with a bowl of grits. The egss are then mixed with the grits and eated. I have been accosted by people in the past who've seen me doing this and asked "How long have you been off of the farm?".


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

jbmcb said:


> My favorite is an Irish omelet, consisting of corned beef, swiss cheese, potatoes and onions, with a bit of brown mustard on top.


Sounds delicious...for breakfast, lunch OR dinner.


----------



## Mark from Plano (Jan 29, 2007)

I actually take mine nearly every way listed, except perhaps Shirred (?) (never actually heard of that before, but ok) and raw crazy: ). I put poached because that is probably the most frequent and a bit better for me than having them fried (which I also like). So I answered in accord with the better angels of my nature. :icon_smile:


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

It was a toss up between fried and over easy...to my mind, they are one and the same. Thrown together with several strips of bacon, a few sausage links, perhaps a grilled pork chop for roughage(?) and a big ol bowl of grits, plus a quart or so of coffee...and you have yourself a breakfast to remember!


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

Gents,

Some of you mentioned grits - is there a more overrated food item? Not in my opinion.

Karl


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Karl89 said:


> Gents,
> 
> Some of you mentioned grits - is there a more overrated food item? Not in my opinion.
> 
> Karl


Especially cheese grits...makes my mouth water just thinking about it.:icon_smile_big:


----------



## Mark from Plano (Jan 29, 2007)

Karl89 said:


> Gents,
> 
> Some of you mentioned grits - is there a more overrated food item? Not in my opinion.
> 
> Karl


It's a good thing that this forum is fairly anonymous. Statements like that will get your Texas citizenship revoked. And by the way, the answer is rice cakes.


----------



## Frank aka The Minotaur (Nov 12, 2004)

I prefer them scrambled, slightly moist.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

My "Canadian" eggs: scrambled, wheat toast (buttered), thick sliced peppered or maple syrup flavoured bacon, some blood sausage, home fries. Ketchup and pepper required on the eggs.

My "Southwest" eggs in Tucson: scrambled eggs, home made pork chorizo, cheese, salsa, all rolled into a hand tossed tortilla.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Wayfarer said:


> My "Canadian" eggs: scrambled, wheat toast (buttered), thick sliced peppered or maple syrup flavoured bacon, some blood sausage, home fries. *Ketchup and pepper required on the eggs.*
> 
> My "Southwest" eggs in Tucson: scrambled eggs, home made pork chorizo, cheese, salsa, all rolled into a hand tossed tortilla.


Glad I'm not the only one that does this! My wife always laughs at me.


----------



## RJman (Nov 11, 2003)

oeufs cocotte are my favorite...


----------



## LeatherSOUL (May 8, 2005)

Soft scrambled with green onions...mmm. 

Here in Hawaii, instead of grits we eat sticky white rice. Oh, and although most consider it dog food, Spam is the breakfast meat of choice in the islands.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Grits rule! :aportnoy:


----------



## jpeirpont (Mar 16, 2004)

Fried, season with salt & pepper, on Honey Oat bread, with either strawberry jelly or maple syrup.

And grits do indeed rule.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

LeatherSOUL said:


> Soft scrambled with green onions...mmm.
> 
> Here in Hawaii, instead of grits we eat sticky white rice. Oh, and although most consider it dog food, Spam is the breakfast meat of choice in the islands.


My Japanese/Chinese wife from Hawaii prefers "eggs and shoyu" over rice. Japanese style rice, eggs sunny side up on rice, apply shoyu. If she is going to have a meat, it would be "Portagee" sausage


----------



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

Wayfarer said:


> My Japanese/Chinese wife from Hawaii prefers "eggs and shoyu" over rice. Japanese style rice, eggs sunny side up on rice, apply shoyu. If she is going to have a meat, it would be "Portagee" sausage


Wayfarer, i have encountered "goyozo" or something of similar spelling, in Japanese restaurants. It is an omlette with rice and hot mustard, quite delicious. Is your wife aware of that one?
My eggs are usually scrambled, with either a few tablespoons of water or sour cream (per Ralphie in The Sopranos, right before Tony wacked him) mixed in, and a generous dose of Tobasco sauce. A long-ago trip to Scottsdale convinced me that this it the way. Bill


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

Mark,



Mark from Plano said:


> It's a good thing that this forum is fairly anonymous. Statements like that will get your Texas citizenship revoked. And by the way, the answer is rice cakes.


I would say Texas is overrated as well but no one outside the state has a very high opinion of it anyway!.......just kidding.

Chicken Fried Steak and Texas BBQ (not Carolina, Memphis or KC) deserve all the praise they get. And you can't beat Tex-Mex. Perhaps some Huevos Rancheros are in order for breakfast tomorrow.

Karl


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Nah Karl, us Canadians think Texas is a cute little place and wonder if maybe someday it will grow up and get big enough to be a province


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Karl89 said:


> Chicken Fried Steak and Texas BBQ (not Carolina, Memphis or KC) deserve all the praise they get.


Memphis barbecue rules! :aportnoy:


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

AlanC said:


> Memphis barbecue rules! :aportnoy:


Agree...and I live in KC!


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

There's no option for with bacon in a sandwich...


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

The Gabba Goul said:


> There's no option for with bacon in a sandwich...


Unless it's Canadian bacon. Traveling today...enjoyed the guilty pleasure of the "classic" McDonald's Egg McMuffin. It's about the only thing I ever buy there. I used to get their French Fries, but since they stopped frying them in beef tallow, it's an empty experience.


----------



## DocHolliday (Apr 11, 2005)

Scrambled, for the most part.

Ian Fleming's recipe for "scrambled eggs James Bond," as printed in "Thrilling Cities," really is quite good:

For four individualists:
12 fresh eggs
Salt and pepper
5-6 oz. of fresh butter.

Break the eggs into a bowl. Beat thoroughly with a fork and season well. In a small copper (or heavy bottomed saucepan) melt four oz. of the butter. When melted, pour in the eggs and cook over a very low heat, whisking continuously with a small egg whisk.

While the eggs are slightly more moist than you would wish for eating, remove the pan from heat, add rest of butter and continue whisking for half a minute, adding the while finely chopped chives or fines herbes. Serve on hot buttered toast in individual copper dishes (for appearance only) with pink champagne (Taittinger) and low music.


----------



## Droog (Aug 29, 2006)

*Farmer's Omelet*

Start with homefries (not hash browns) in melted butter and add beaten eggs. After eggs are cooked (basically, they're scrambled eggs coating the homefries), stir in chopped meat (bacon, sausage, and/or ham), lightly fried onions, and freshly grated cheese until melted. Salt and pepper to taste. Serve plain or with ketchup or steak sauce of choice.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Poached, but actually eggs are pretty good any way they can be prepared, at least to me. Anything from the basic hard boiled egg to a magnificent omelet is a really good meal for me.


----------



## JRR (Feb 11, 2006)

TMMKC said:


> Unless it's Canadian bacon. Traveling today...enjoyed the guilty pleasure of the "classic" McDonald's Egg McMuffin. It's about the only thing I ever buy there. I used to get their French Fries, but since they stopped frying them in beef tallow, it's an empty experience.


+1...


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Still traveling today. Two eggs (over easy), wheat toast, grits.


----------



## Mr. H (Aug 27, 2007)

TMMKC said:


> enjoyed the guilty pleasure of the "classic" McDonald's Egg McMuffin.


Count me in as a card carrying member of Egg McMuffins Anonymous. I love them even though I shouldn't.

Most days that I eat breakfast out I will get an egg white omelette with a sprinkling of low fat cheese and a side of new potatoes roasted with a little olive oil and rosemary.

When I'm in the mood to cook a hearty breakfast worthy of inducing immediate cardiac arrest I will fry up a goodly sum of maple cured bacon (not too well done mind you), remove it from the pan and dump some very finely diced potatoes into the remaining grease. Once browned I will then pour some beaten eggs into the pan o' spuds and cover briefly to allow the eggs to set up. While the eggs are setting up I chop the bacon. Then I'll remove the lid and cover the whole mess with the bacon and an inconceivably dangerous amount of shredded cheddar and put the pan under a broiler until the cheese is browned and bubbly. I try not to prepare this dish unless someone else is around the house so that they can dial 911 when the chest pains start setting in.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Mr. H said:


> Count me in as a card carrying member of Egg McMuffins Anonymous. I love them even though I shouldn't.
> 
> Most days that I eat breakfast out I will get an egg white omelette with a sprinkling of low fat cheese and a side of new potatoes roasted with a little olive oil and rosemary.
> 
> When I'm in the mood to cook a hearty breakfast worthy of inducing immediate cardiac arrest I will fry up a goodly sum of maple cured bacon (not too well done mind you), remove it from the pan and dump some very finely diced potatoes into the remaining grease. Once browned I will then pour some beaten eggs into the pan o' spuds and cover briefly to allow the eggs to set up. While the eggs are setting up I chop the bacon. Then I'll remove the lid and cover the whole mess with the bacon and an inconceivably dangerous amount of shredded cheddar and put the pan under a broiler until the cheese is browned and bubbly. I try not to prepare this dish unless someone else is around the house so that they can dial 911 when the chest pains start setting in.


Great recipe. Do you serve it with a side if Lipitor? I make a similar thing from time to time at home...occasionally I will substitute smoked salmon for bacon (truly decadent) and add sour cream and dill.


----------



## Akajack (Jun 15, 2007)

For those who like the Egg McMuffin you owe it to yourselves to try making a similar one at home with a good brand of English Muffins (Thomas' will do), some decent Canadian bacon, and cheese of your preference. I like my yolks runny, but the beauty is you can cook the egg to any degree of doneness you desire - and it is a perfect on-the-go breakfast as i can have it done in seven minutes from starting to heat the pan.

Thomas' makes a "sandwich sized" English Muffin (or is it "super sized"?) that better fits an egg cooked in a small skillet and allows more area for cheese and multiple slices of Canadian bacon - or even two eggs if you please!

I also have a Griswold "Colonial" Breakfast Skillet, which is a cast iron piece about 40 years old or so (ebay) that you cook three pieces of streaky (American) bacon on one side then tilt the pan to move the bacon grease to two square chambers. Crack two eggs into the chambers, baste with the hot bacon grease (if you wish) and slide them out slick-as-a-whistle to enjoy with toast and your previously cooked bacon. The pan doesn't look like much until you get one and then you can see the beauty of the simple design.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

When I scramble eggs I crack the eggs into a bowl, then add butter (lots of butter!!) to the frying pan, heat and when the butter is melted add the eggs, turn down the heat and mix the butter with the eggs.

Continue to mix slowly at low heat until they look just almost done then serve. The eggs will continue to cook after serving and be perfect.

For omletes I really whip the eggs more than for a scramble.


----------



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

Also worth mention, has anyone tried the Eggs Florentine at Starbucks? The dish is an upscale Egg McMuffin and quite satisfying. Just pop an extra anti-cholesterol pill and you are good to go. Bill :devil:


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

eyedoc2180 said:


> Also worth mention, has anyone tried the Eggs Florentine at Starbucks? The dish is an upscale Egg McMuffin and quite satisfying. Just pop an extra anti-cholesterol pill and you are good to go. Bill :devil:


No, but it sounds great. Thank God I'm on Zocor!

Made a big "greek omelet" yesterday to split with the wife...filled with fresh oregano, a little spinach, a few pitted kalamata olives, some feta and cracked pepper. Serve it up with garden-fresh sliced tomatoes and it's a feast!


----------



## Mr. H (Aug 27, 2007)

TMMKC said:


> Made a big "greek omlet" yesterday to split with the wife...filled with fresh oregano, a little spinach, a few pitted kalamata olives, some feta and cracked pepper. Serve it up with garden-fresh sliced tomatoes and it's a feast!


Hmmmm, must have been "omelette night" in Missouri. I made an egg-white fritatta with some left over shredded potatoes, some sliced grilled chicken, black olives and some fat free cheddar (alas, sacrifices must be made somewhere).


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Mr. H said:


> Hmmmm, must have been "omelette night" in Missouri. I made an egg-white fritatta with some left over shredded potatoes, some sliced grilled chicken, black olives and some fat free cheddar (alas, sacrifices must be made somewhere).


Appearently so. BTW...the greek omelet is better if only one-third of the egg mixture contains yolks. Use whites for the rest.


----------



## LonelyAreTheBrave (Dec 2, 2006)

*Poached*

Poached...served on wheat toast.


----------



## 16128 (Feb 8, 2005)

TMMKC said:


> Unless it's Canadian bacon. Traveling today...enjoyed the guilty pleasure of the "classic" McDonald's Egg McMuffin. It's about the only thing I ever buy there. I used to get their French Fries, but since they stopped frying them in beef tallow, it's an empty experience.


That is SO easy to make at home, and tons better.

Egg
Sausage (if you like sausage)
Toasted English Muffin
Cheese

After you toast the muffin, use unsalted full cream butter and dash each side with onion salt.

Cook egg, put on buttered muffin with sausage and cheese. Microwave for 30 seconds. Heart attack!


----------



## medwards (Feb 6, 2005)

Variety is the spice of life. I'm always searching for new egg dishes


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Chilly morning today....perfect time for an egg sandwich.

2 eggs, over easy
Rye toast
Heafty slice of sharp cheddar

It beats the hell out of bran flakes or oatmeal (my usual morning fare).


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Actually Egg McMuffin's only have 300 calories. They are doable once in awhile.


----------



## The Wife (Feb 4, 2006)

Your recipe sounds great, *VS*! And by the way, Julia Child lamented the very same thing as you--the change in McDonald's French Fries from beef tallow to something vegetal.

And *AgNash*, it's a pity that some Americans are so small-minded. Eggs poached or fried with grits on the side and lots of _Tabasco_ are wonderful.

An old friend of mine prepared the following dish for me in the 1970s:

*Eggs Vienna, Loosely Transcribed from Memory*

*Poach eggs in hot milk. Prepare strips of "streaky bacon" (American bacon, that is)*

*Toast slices of white bread.*

*Assemble in shallow soup bowls (you will have reserved your HOT MILK), laying in the buttered toast slice first, then the bacon, and then the poached eggs. Cover with hot milk. Grind pepper over the assemblage, and eat immediately.*


----------



## jph712 (Mar 22, 2007)

My grandmother always made scrambled eggs, particularly so at lunch time, for my brother and me. I can't quite get them right, she had a cast iron skillet my aunt will not give up, but darned close.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

jph712 said:


> My grandmother always made scrambled eggs, particularly so at lunch time, for my brother and me. I can't quite get them right, she had a cast iron skillet my aunt will not give up, but darned close.


I think the keys to good scrambled eggs are patience and very low heat. Scramble them with pepper (no salt...it makes the eggs tough while cooking) and a small drizzle of half and half.


----------



## JDC (Dec 2, 2006)

TMMKC said:


> I think the keys to good scrambled eggs are patience and very low heat. Scramble them with pepper (no salt...it makes the eggs tough while cooking) and a small drizzle of half and half.


Yes, fresh whole milk (or half+half), a dash of worcestershire sauce and very low heat are the main keys to great scrambled eggs. I also prefer cooking bacon first, and using some residual fat from the bacon (instead of butter) for the eggs.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Recently, while our youngest daughter was back home for a while, she scrambled eggs, substituting "Ranch veggie dip" for the whole milk or half-n-half, and...the eggs turned out to be suprisingly tasty. While not a big fan of scrambled eggs, though I do like a good omlet, the "chip dip scramble" was good!


----------



## Good Old Sledge (Jun 13, 2006)

2 eggs, sunnyside up on three pancakes.


----------



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

FrankDC said:


> Yes, fresh whole milk (or half+half), a dash of worcestershire sauce and very low heat are the main keys to great scrambled eggs. I also prefer cooking bacon first, and using some residual fat from the bacon (instead of butter) for the eggs.


Julia Child showed a low-low heat method of scrambling eggs. She stirred vigorously as they cooked, rendering a custard-like texture. Great stuff if you have the patience! Bill


----------

